# Red-Eyed Tree Frog viv build



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

hello-ello

Finally got round to working on a new build for my Red Eyes, started late last week. My Red Eyes are growing like no tomorrow, so are in dire need of a viv upgrade to give them plenty of room to bounce about.

Had a 45x45x60 just collecting dust so got to work on it, went down the route of using expanding foam an silicone like my last build as its pretty easy to do.
I wanted to create a tree structure as the background so i used cork bark tubes attached to the background, they were then all filled with substrate to create my planters.



The substrate mix has being populated with woodys and springtails as they are the best clean up crew you can ask for

The cork bark tubes were then planted with the usual suspects that i had laying about, Devils ivy, Golden pothos, ivy and epipremnum pictum.







Still some more plants to be added and a few other bits and bobs but nearly there with it now..
Here's one of the little guys of the three red eyes that shall shortly be taking up residence in the vivarium.




Enjoying the big leafs already!

I'm hoping to have it all set up and ready by the weekend for them, can't wait to get them in!


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

"Dude .. i love it!"


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

that is a mighty big grin


----------



## FireFoz (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks absolutely stunning, but wont the cork be rotten away within a year or so?


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

hahah
*Mighty* big grins all round this weekend!


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

FireFoz said:


> Looks absolutely stunning, but wont the cork be rotten away within a year or so?


I've got a cork background in my first viv, thats over 2 years old and no signs of rot anywhere.

Providing it's not saturated 24/7 it should be fine.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

FireFoz said:


> Looks absolutely stunning, but wont the cork be rotten away within a year or so?


Cheers : victory:
So far I've found that cork bark works pretty well in damp/wet conditions and doesn't tend to rot, let's hope not anyway :2thumb:


----------



## frogman3457 (Aug 12, 2013)

Great looking viv , I also have 3 unsexed Red Eyes, you have given me the kick to get started doing similar for mine.....thanks


----------



## mickmorelia (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking really good . Have really got into creating natural vivs and always good to get inspiration from others .


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

well done, very nice indeed

john


----------



## Ryella (Nov 20, 2013)

Dark Valentino said:


> Cheers : victory:
> So far I've found that cork bark works pretty well in damp/wet conditions and doesn't tend to rot, let's hope not anyway :2thumb:



I have some floating in a tank for some newts and it doesn't seem to be causing any issues so you should be alright.

Nice looking tank and some beautiful frogs  Can't wait to see this again in a couple of months to see the growth!


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheers for the kind comments guys :2thumb:

The Red Eyes are by far my favourite phib I own, great to watch hunting when the sun goes down.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Took some snaps last night of the guys in the new viv









will upload pics of the viv when completed soon enough : victory:


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Love 

But wonder if it would be worth trying to get some moss to grow on the cork bark? bet it would look nice 

Maybe some Spanish moss hanging from them too?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Dark Valentino said:


> Cheers : victory:
> So far I've found that cork bark works pretty well in damp/wet conditions and doesn't tend to rot, let's hope not anyway :2thumb:


Cork rots _eventually_- but we are talking years, literally. I have/had a piece in my FBT tank that after something like six years of continuous use in wet environments is finally beginning to disolve into the rest of my land area.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

That guy said:


> Love
> 
> But wonder if it would be worth trying to get some moss to grow on the cork bark? bet it would look nice
> 
> Maybe some Spanish moss hanging from them too?


Cheers, good idea, I need some moss I just haven't being on one of my woodland foraging adventures in awhile aha..
Tanks a fair bit different to the photos I first uploaded, more things added and there's some spanny moss in there too :2thumb:
Some of the original plants didn't take kindly to the humidity so I am waiting on some more arriving, when they do I shall get a pic of the whole tank.



Ron Magpie said:


> Cork rots _eventually_- but we are talking years, literally. I have/had a piece in my FBT tank that after something like six years of continuous use in wet environments is finally beginning to disolve into the rest of my land area.


aha Cheers Ron I had an inkling that could be the case but haven't had any cork for such a long period of time to find out.. they will most likely be getting upgraded again by then so will make for easy gutting :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Dark Valentino said:


> aha Cheers Ron I had an inkling that could be the case but haven't had any cork for such a long period of time to find out.. they will most likely be getting upgraded again by then so will make for easy gutting :whistling2:


When I say 'wet' in this context, I mean constantly, *soaking* wet. Yours will probably last longer.


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

What I do is get a plastic sheet and lay it out side. Then when I mow the lawn cover the sheet in grass and wait for it to dry. then "water it" so it goes kind of mushy. Then go to the woods and collect a ton of moss and grow it on their  I keep it watered in the summer until it starts to grow properly then give it some water twice a month. Means I don't have to collect moss every month or so.  I'll get a pic up


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

This was back in sep when I first started.

I'll get a pic tommorrow as well


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

That guy said:


> What I do is get a plastic sheet and lay it out side. Then when I mow the lawn cover the sheet in grass and wait for it to dry. then "water it" so it goes kind of mushy. Then go to the woods and collect a ton of moss and grow it on their  I keep it watered in the summer until it starts to grow properly then give it some water twice a month. Means I don't have to collect moss every month or so.  I'll get a pic up


Brilliant idea that, I like your thinking :2thumb:
Might have to try it out for myself, although for me the forest in question is literally down at the bottom of my lane, but its either too cold and rainy or dark when I have the opportunity, haha..

I shall have to Man Up and bear mother nature to feast on the rewards..


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

Dark Valentino said:


> Brilliant idea that, I like your thinking :2thumb:
> Might have to try it out for myself, although for me the forest in question is literally down at the bottom of my lane, but its either too cold and rainy or dark when I have the opportunity, haha..
> 
> I shall have to Man Up and bear mother nature to feast on the rewards..


see for me its a 2 hour walk just to get there and then another hour to get to the right spot :cussing:still dog likes it :2thumb:


----------



## That guy (Jul 22, 2013)

just a thought when you fill cork tubs with substrate if you put in something that will hold its shape like those plastic netting things that are strong but flexible in before filling the tube then once the cork bark (as Ron said will take a long time) rot away then if the plant roots have gone around and though the netting like thing then it might hold its shape and there should be enough substrate on the outside of it you shouldn’t see it. I have no idea if it would work but might be worth a shot. Really the plant roots would hold everything in place but use the netting thing as almost like a stabilizer if you get my meaning?


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> When I say 'wet' in this context, I mean constantly, *soaking* wet. Yours will probably last longer.


I think thats true. I obviously havn't had the cork in my viv that long but I think as long as it has time to ''dry'' I dont think you would have much trouble for years or at all!


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

That guy said:


> just a thought when you fill cork tubs with substrate if you put in something that will hold its shape like those plastic netting things that are strong but flexible in before filling the tube then once the cork bark (as Ron said will take a long time) rot away then if the plant roots have gone around and though the netting like thing then it might hold its shape and there should be enough substrate on the outside of it you shouldn’t see it. I have no idea if it would work but might be worth a shot. Really the plant roots would hold everything in place but use the netting thing as almost like a stabilizer if you get my meaning?


Another good idea :2thumb:
but I don't know how easy it would be to net out the cork tubes without opening them up. If I was to do a similar build again i would brainstorm some ideas along those lines, but as this one is already set up and going now i shall just see how it goes.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

The tank is pretty much there now, having had not much luck with the first few plants i put in :whistling2:









Few little bits to add at a late date such as moss and a bigger more pleasing to look at water bowl...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I always work on the assumption that at least some of my plants will peg it, no matter how suited they *should* be to the conditions! It's always fascinating, in two apparently identical vivs, with identical conditions, some plants will go mad in one, and totally fail in the other, with the situation reversed for other plants. All part of the fun, of course...


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> I always work on the assumption that at least some of my plants will peg it, no matter how suited they *should* be to the conditions! It's always fascinating, in two apparently identical vivs, with identical conditions, some plants will go mad in one, and totally fail in the other, with the situation reversed for other plants. All part of the fun, of course...


I couldn't agree more, the plant side of the set-up is just as fun as keeping the frogs, although sometimes I get the feeling I'm spending more time and taking care of the plants more than the frogs themselves..
:lol2:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Better picture now that its light out..



Red eyes be loving them big leafs!


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

*Update*

The tank is doing well as are the occupants :thumb:

Thought I would update on how the tank looks today..

Also had a little surprise when taking pictures :gasp:



A mushroom has appeared on the cork!


MUSHROOOOOOOM!!


Don't ask me why, but on spotting this today I was overcome with joy :blush:
It's just a mushroom I know, but if they spring up all over the cork, it would look Awesome!

On taking pictures I woke up one of the Occupants..

Some serious legs you have their!


----------

